

HaiKu Error Messages - redhex
http://www.authorware.com/humtext.asp?Hum_ID=105

======
sketerpot
This is seriously old, and still good. But maybe there should be some new
ones, for a more modern time.

    
    
        We have your data
        safe inside our server farm.
        At least... we used to.

------
biohacker42
I'm trying to think where this first appeared, was it Salon? 5 - 10 years ago?

\-- EDIT --

It was Salon: <http://archive.salon.com/21st/chal/1998/02/10chal2.html>

Feb. 10, 1998, jeez I'm old.

